
Be worried about facial recognition technology - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/02/this-is-why-you-should-be-worried-about-facial-recognition-technology/
======
mikece
Is there a good list of essays defending the principle of the right to privacy
to counter the idiots who vomit the "If you've done nothing wrong, you have
nothing to hide" line?

